# Midi-file gibt falsche Instrumente wieder



## Bluemat (18. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin allmählich am verzweifeln und hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.
Ich bin gerade dabei mir Midi-files zu schaffen. Hat bisher auch alles wunderbar geklappt, doch wenn ich dann mein Midi-file exportiere und mit Windows Media Player apspielen will, höre ich nicht die Instrumente, die ich eigentlich in die Spuren gelegt habe. Komisch ist auch, dass z.B. die Midi-files, die ich mir runtergeladen habe (also von jemand anderen erstellt wurden), wunderbar funktionieren, sprich alle Instrumente werden wie im Original vom Player wiedergegeben. Was könnte das sein, was könnte ich tun damit sichs bessert?

Ich danke schon mal im voraus,
Bluemat


----------

